# IBS-D Medications New Batch



## enoughD (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi

Brief outline:

3 years ago sharp pain in lower right GI. Pain never really went away. Similar to a belt buckle digging in.

2 years ago IBS-D symtoms start with secondary lower right (appendix pain)

My IBS is daily. No diets etc worked.

I'll spare the Doctor trauma of going through anti-spasmodics etc. Colonoscopy, CT etc all negative.

I finally traveled to Asia where medicine and doctors are more open. I was diagnosed with a partial seperated colon which has caused be to have IBS-D which in turn caused me to have an inflamed appendix. Surgery was ruled out unless my appendix bursts as they cannot find anything on scans but beleive this is the only reason I am having the symptoms. If they opperate then they say it make things a lot worse without knowing the exact pin=point of the seperation. They said waiting for appendix burst and then opperating to remove and looking was the best option.

Not for me though ... it sounded insane. So I continued on and discussed medication.

I started Irribow (Japan) and the IBS-D + pain etc dissapeared up to 90%. Problem for me in Irribow is too expensive. It's a 5-hydroxytryptamine receptor antagonist (5-HT3 RAs).

I then discovered Ondansetron which is also a 5-hydroxytryptamine receptor antagonist. It worked just as well. It's extremely cheap in India. But expensive elsewhere. There's also a side effect of a sore throat that I've developed. So I'm now in search of more 5-hydroxytryptamine receptor antagonists. Or alternatives.

Loperamide does not work for me. It caused abdominal pain and the diarrhea simply comes out the same.

Has anyone had success with any 5-hydroxytryptamine receptor antagonists?


----------

